# first timer



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

went out this morning..first time ever for coyote,all we called in was blue jays is this a good sign or what .....


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum landen. Believe me, you are not going to call a coyote every time you go out. In fact, the last 4 times I have gone out calling, I have struck out and I have been doing this for over 35 years. Don't get discouraged. Try to scout areas available to you for tracks, scat, etc. Also look for trails into and out of the area. If you see signs, chances are if you keep at it, you will have success. As far as calling in birds being a good sign, who knows? All I have called in lately is fieldlarks and hawks. Don't call too loud or too long when you start a setup. Just keep at it and learn from what works as well as what does not. Your time will come.


----------



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

i called with a jonny stewart pred. 2 call ..for about 30 seconds and 5 min later another 30 seconds..i am not sure if that was to much..i need as much advise as i could get.....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT landen, what bar-d said was right on and if you spend a bit of time going through some of the forum's there's a lot of valuable info there, if you know of any trappers that you can tag up with and go out with them as they will tell you all about the habits of predators. Farms,cattle and yotes go together so its another place to scout out. Good Luck!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

landen, check out this thread and check around for similar threads. Everyone has different styles of calling but the bottom line is being versatile.
http://www.predatortalk.com/random-polls/1577-digital-calls-non-stop.html


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

These yotes will test you that is for sure. But you can and will learn from these guys on here and from just being out. I have been doin this for close to 20 years. I learn every time i go out. Sometimes you want to give up, but when you get one in, its worth every second spent.


----------



## jas41 (Nov 12, 2010)

I've had bluejays come in alot to, they don't mean anything as far if somethings coming. They have been around when something comes in and when they don't. Well I've never had a sure sign yet with them?


----------



## landen (Dec 26, 2010)

well thanks alot was my first day so the bluejays were cool...


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Welcom landen and your gonna have good days and bad, there are alot of tricks that can help you out on calling. Ask alot of questions on here cause these people here know alot and will help you out. As for a good E caller for not alot of money look at the fox pro spitfire. Hope you get alot of yotes on your next time out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum landen, read all you can here and don't be afraid to ask questions. You'll have some luck if you keep at it and learn from your mistakes. I too have been at this for a number of years and am still learning and making mistakes.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcom Landen blue jays and Crows love to come to calls especially if they think there may be a morsel of food left by larger predators, so dont be suprised if they show up. lots of times when they are there and get quiet keep your eyes open for ole wiley!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Welcome Landen , i think its a very good sign if your calling in bluejays, means your sitting still and if your fooling something to come in, well your making them believe your something your not. Good luck i think you will get one soon.


----------

